# Cây Quỳnh



## nguyễn huy thạc (10 Tháng ba 2016)

*Cây quỳnh*

_Ngoài song thấp thoáng một cây quỳnh_

_Dáng dấp thanh thanh đượm vẻ thanh_

_Gốc vững thân cao cành nẩy nở,_

_Lá dài đuôi phượng mép chung quanh,_

_Đất cằn thế ấy mầm vươn khỏe,_

_nước lã thôi mà sắc vẫn xanh,_

_Hoa trắng xòe thơm riêng một tối,_

_Thôi thì ong bướm hết vờn quanh._

*Phạm Viết Nguyên.*​ 





​
-Giống Epiphyllum Akermannii (Aclerman) có hoa màu đỏ, nở vào ban ngày, lâu tàn hơn. Gốc từ Mehico, được nhập trồng ở Đà Lạt, hoa màu đỏ rất đẹp, được trồng làm cảnh, trồng trên bao lớn để trang trí làm đẹp ngôi nhà. Thường ra hoa vào mùa đông, nên còn gọi là "Rose de noel". Hoa quỳnh rất quý, đẹp, nên rất được ưa chuộng nuôi trồng. Cây rất siêng hoa, chịu nắng không chịu nước. Ở Việt Nam, nói đến hoa quỳnh thì phải nói đến cây Giao. Hai loại cây này rất khác nhau. Cây Giao thuộc họ Euphorbiaceae, cây quỳnh họ Epithyllum. Do cây quỳnh thân yếu, hay ngã nên trồng cây giao để làm chỗ tựa cho cây quỳnh nên mới có câu: Cây quỳnh cây Giao là vậy.

    +Loại Schlumbergera Truncata còn gọi Epiphyllum truncatum hay Zygocactus Truncata là cây càng cua, cũng họ Cactaceae, tiếng Anh gọi là Christmas Cactus, crab Cactus, tiếng Pháp gọi là Cactus de Noel, có nguồn gốc từ Brazil được nhập trồng ở Việt Nam. Cây có bụi nhỏ nhiều nhánh, nhiều đốt như càng cua. Mép có khía răng, màu xanh bóng. Hoa ở đầu cành buông thòng xuống màu hồng, rất đẹp. Muốn cho hoa không chúi xuống thì nên ghép với cây gốc, ghép loại Epithyllum thanh long, cây sẽ khỏe. Cùng loại còn có giống S.Orssichiana, S. Russelliana tháp với các loại gốc Pereskia, Pereskiopsis, Opuntia, Eriorereus thì khỏe hơn.

    +Loại Rhipsalidopsis Rosea là loại xương rồng nhỏ, thân màu xanh, có hoa chùm rũ xuống giống như càng cua, còn gọi "Cactus de Pâques" (xương rồng phục sinh) ra hoa vào tháng tư. Giống này nên ghép với cây Epiphyllum để khỏe hơn.​ 




​
-Giống Rhipsallis Heptagona có thân hình trụ cao gồm hơn 60 giống, mọc từ Mexique đến Argentine, cũng thấy ở Châu Phi, Madagascar, Ceylan... là những cây cao thòng xuống, có hoa ra từ giữa thân cây màu trắng, nhỏ, không mấy đẹp. Giống Rhipsalis rất dễ trồng, thích hợp với môi trường nhiệt đới nắng nóng, mưa ẩm, đất trồng cần hơi- acide thì cây tốt khỏe. Các loại này được trồng rất nhiều ở Đà Lạt, ở TP.HCM để trang trí làm đẹp.





​
Tóm lại, các cây mọng nước như xương rồng, đa số rất dễ trồng, không kén đất, không cần nhiều nước, nhưng cần ánh sáng, cần nắng, cần đất xốp. Cây xương rồng tự mọc ở ngoài thiên nhiên không cần phân, sống nhờ đất mùn của lá cây mục, nhưng khi đem trồng trong chậu thì cần phải chăm sóc, lâu lâu tưới thêm phân nhưng không cần nhiều lắm


----------

